# Long haired men in the workplace



## Uncouth Angel

doris88 said:


> What if you found yourself a stylist who would respect your need for personal style? I thought about it because I really hate the green tie with the violet shirt, unless you dress like that because of your company colours ^^


 Ahh, good idea. As for the color combination, I agree. LOL. It's a little brutal. That was all that I had available at the time (since the pic where I'm shrugging took place in California, so I hadn't brought most of my dress attire). I'm normally very conscious of matching color patterns, myself. I would probably just go into an interview with a standard white shirt and black tie than that particular combination.


----------



## Ntuitive

Simply put, some people look good with long hair and a beard. Some people don't. Someone with a short beard of some sort may be taken more seriously. Each person is capable of finding the right look for themselves. But yeah, it does depend what type of work you're looking for.


----------



## Dylio

What you need to complete that look is a wicked pair of big dramatic hipster glasses, although to be honest i don't think the look is very professional at all. You'll need to blow them away with either your personality or resume for a professional business to hire you. I personally think that you could make yourself look a lot better looking (by my superficial standards, being a gay male) if you had short hair, darkened your eyebrows, and lost the glasses (preferably contacts, or another thicker framed pair of glasses). Your looks about 20 years behind and stuck in the nineties... I work at a car dealership and everybody i work with looks very professional, and there is a professional salary attached to the professional look. If your not money oriented then by all means carry on looking like you pulled your outfit out of a 20 year old time capsule, but if you want to make good money then you have to get with the times and adapt to the present.


----------

